# A little late but still.....



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good evening everyone apologies for the late post but had a lot going personally. Just wanted to thank everyone who voted for my car to be in the top 16. I really enjoyed the experience and even though I didn't come in the top 3 I'll be back next year as I still lots left to do to the car. I met some great people who I will be keeping in contact with. Congratulations to all the winners. Watch this space


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

image by Timmo1710, on Flickr


image by Timmo1710, on Flickr


image by Timmo1710, on Flickr


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Car looked great mate, my Mrs couldn`t believe how well behaved your nipper was. Ours would have been screaming the roof off


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Your Evo looked fantastic at Waxstock! A really nice example, rare to see one so clean 

Alex


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

One of my favourites!! Truly awesome car, hope to see it again


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

One of my favourite cars for sure, love an evo

Good chatting to you tim, had a great time


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Love of my favourites. 

Have a evo myself but always wanted a 6rs


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Car looked great mate, my Mrs couldn`t believe how well behaved your nipper was. Ours would have been screaming the roof off


Thanks. Yours was mint fair play. Yeah he was really good he enjoyed watching the Meguiars demo. 


fatttty said:


> Your Evo looked fantastic at Waxstock! A really nice example, rare to see one so clean
> 
> Alex


Been reading your Restoration thread, you've done a great job fair play.



corno said:


> One of my favourites!! Truly awesome car, hope to see it again


Thanks



Kimo73 said:


> One of my favourite cars for sure, love an evo
> 
> Good chatting to you tim, had a great time


Thanks. Good to meet you. Yours was also clean


Rascal_69 said:


> Love of my favourites.
> 
> Have a evo myself but always wanted a 6rs


Thanks


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

What are those stands you have on the back wheels?


----------



## Gleam (Mar 31, 2011)

Evo looks fantastic


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> What are those stands you have on the back wheels?


It's a hub stand that I had made up with the apprentice at works brother who's an engineer/machinst.



Gleam said:


> Evo looks fantastic


Thankyou.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Looked great mate, credit to you


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

BRUNBERG said:


> Looked great mate, credit to you


Cheers.

Your M5 also looked great. Really nice car.


----------

